# LEDs on fish racks



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Well it started with seeing how others were building their own lights and kinda took off from there.
Here are a couple before 

















The home made lights









And now the two shelves replaced with LEDs

















Also replaced the incandescent fixture in my 20 g with my Bolivian ram fry with the leftover bits.

This was so cheap and easy a diy that I think why didn't I do it sooner.
We will probably do the top shelf lighting on the racks too but realized the one roll of LEDs was warm white not cool so had to buy another roll and need to build these. Will probably use hook and chain to hang them from the ceiling.

Best thing is the have a remote and with a push of a button all lights go out on both racks ( and they are on opposite sides of the room)!

Jean

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks great! I'll be doing the same for my new rack.


----------



## mruttle (Oct 8, 2016)

Any tutorials on this?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

how cheap is this build and what kind fo plant growth do you get? I like to stick with the 10w LED floods. I got mine from ebay at about 10 bucks a pop and two will light up a 20 gallon with no issue.


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

hmmm...I noticed you place your fish tanks on a plastic rack.....


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

I have 1 rack plastic and 1 metal. Plan on swapping out the plastic one sometime but it's holding up fine. Plants grow okay but could've better. Got a 20w led flood now on the top tanks and growth is a lot better.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd also like to know how you placed them together. Wanted to make some led bars for my tanks.


----------

